# Creating A Hippy Room ..Tie Dying & Ideas



## Ricci (Feb 26, 2007)

Ok I have this small room I want to make it into a hippy room I am getting Lava lamps and funky lamps and a blinking sign and Wood beaded string thingy door cover ,and I would like to make some tie dye blankets to cover the couch and hang on the walls ,, This is my project this year :tocktock:

I alos could use some ideas to add to my Cool hippy room


----------



## Saje (Feb 26, 2007)

the blacklight  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but it makes me think of this episode from friends. lol.

What about movie or band posters from that era?


----------



## Gwendela (Feb 26, 2007)

Can't have a hippy room without some incense burners. Oooh and peace signs, maybe some vintage pics from that era. A vintage ad for a VW bus would be super sweet. Peace signs, flowers (flower power), make love not war, and all of that fun stuff. Maybe have a pic of political figure from that time period and make their face the dart board. (hope that doesn't offend anyone)


----------



## nehcterg (Feb 26, 2007)

maybe a poster from Woodstock like [ http://www.classicrockpage.com/newsl...tock-cover.jpg ] or other iconic images (I actually have some beautiful photos from woodstock saved on my computer from a project if you want to see them let me know). For some reason I think a pillow pit one of the corners of the room would be a good addition to a hippie room.


----------



## Ricci (Feb 26, 2007)

Something like this?







Ooohh incense!Ahh posters yes!!


----------



## nehcterg (Feb 26, 2007)

that works too, i was actually thinking like a bunch of pillows of various sizes from big floor pillows to smaller throw pillows


----------



## Ricci (Feb 26, 2007)

Ohhh yes that look real nice too


----------



## Gwendela (Feb 26, 2007)

Nothing says hippy music to me like this poster. I really need to buy it.


----------



## Ricci (Feb 26, 2007)

I want that one too!


----------



## Gwendela (Feb 26, 2007)

Hey Batty I dont' know if you've heard of this site, but you can upload pics to it and then print out pages to form your own poster. It might help to come up with some unique pics.

The Sect of Homokaasu - The Rasterbator


----------



## Ricci (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh wow cool!! Thanks so much!! thats so neat!


----------



## Gwendela (Apr 4, 2007)

Did you ever get your hippy room done? I'd love to see pics.


----------



## Ricci (Apr 4, 2007)

hehe well I got all the stuff for it looking for a medium love seat and gettin it rug cleaned first Ill have it ready by May the latest

Thanks for asking!


----------



## han (Apr 4, 2007)

Jimmy Hendrix is the man...


----------



## Ricci (Apr 4, 2007)

oOOOOOOoohh yes a Jimi Poster .. Ok writing this down lol


----------



## Aprill (Apr 4, 2007)

oh yeah, dont forget about Jimmy!!!!!!!


----------



## han (Apr 4, 2007)

:canabis:


----------



## Aprill (Apr 4, 2007)

roflmao!!!!!!!!


----------



## magosienne (Apr 4, 2007)

loool. cool, that poster of the Beatles.

i was going to suggest incense and flowers, but it's already been said. and Jimmy Hendrix, of course. don't forget the clothes on yourself ! :rotfl:

edit: we should do a DTB Hippy, LOL !


----------

